# Form 80 - Part H and I



## swede1234 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello 

I am working my way through the Form 80, and wonder how to answer Part H and I.

More Specifically, I am going for 189 Visa and not sure how to answer proposed travel (q. 23) and further stay question .

In addition to this, Part I, given I am located outside Australia I have no idea about where I will be staying.

Should I feed in some general information like city name etc, or probably can leave it blank.

Thanks for commenting.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

yes, you can just mention the city name....


----------



## swede1234 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks a lot Huss81


----------

